# Mold on Vinyl Siding



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a client that wants me to power wash the north side of his house. He has vinyl siding and because it gets no sunlight, a bunch of mold has built up. Would you just pressure wash this with water or is there good solution that you would recommend that I can add to kill the mold?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

?? You need a cleaner. There are a large number of exterior cleaning products billed for mold and mildew and general grime. One of the more popular is Jomax. I like 30 Seconds Cleaner because all you do is cut it 50/50 with water, spray it on and let it sit a few minutes. (With Jomax you need to add the bleach).


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Here, you're welcome. Real cleaning products
https://pressuretek.com/chemicals-handling/cleaning-chemicals/


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Here, you're welcome. Real cleaning products
> https://pressuretek.com/chemicals-handling/cleaning-chemicals/



So what's funny about those products coming from Mike*California *is that they all say "not legal for purchase or use in the state of California."


Yes, an Ohio company that just gave up on Proposition 65 compliance. That's fine. And obviously we're talking about a Minnesota question so that's not relevant.


But no need to make it complicated. Every hardware and paint store (more local or corporate behemoth) has house cleaners. And many of those are also probably not approved in California and maybe not "real". But grab one, follow the directions and go.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Joe67 said:


> So what's funny about those products coming from Mike*California *is that they all say "not legal for purchase or use in the state of California."
> 
> 
> Yes, an Ohio company that just gave up on Proposition 65 compliance. That's fine. And obviously we're talking about a Minnesota question so that's not relevant.
> ...



These are what the pros use, they used to frequent this group well before your time.
Unfortunately, I cannot get these anymore in CA. They were pretty awesome when I could.


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

I use Clorox Outdoor Bleach cut 1:4 with water in a hand pump sprayer (I only do one story houses). The other cleaners are a lot less effective for more money, but you have to be careful about killing plants or burning yourself. Serious stuff! Unfortunately, it's being hoarded right now in Athens, GA so I have to use the crappy stuff.


----------



## dreed01 (May 9, 2020)

I think normal washing or using soap is not enough, dear. Mold formation proves that it has been soiled for a long time and we need some solution. There is a strong detergent catalyst. I can give you some pointers if you need them


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

dreed01 said:


> I think normal washing or using soap is not enough, dear. Mold formation proves that it has been soiled for a long time and we need some solution. There is a strong detergent catalyst. I can give you some pointers if you need them


Fire away...Dear.


----------



## PaintShopTillamook (May 14, 2020)

30 seconds is your best bet, its practically diluted bleach with soap. Other than that Zep sells a good housewash that should deal with the mold.


----------



## richkyhvac (Jul 20, 2020)

You definitely need a cleaner. I like the outdoor bleach too.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Agree with these people


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

I use baking soda and works great. Another option is white vinegar though I have only used that once, it does the job. Both should be mixed with water.


----------



## connert3 (Oct 26, 2020)

paintwrapping said:


> I use baking soda and works great. Another option is white vinegar though I have only used that once, it does the job. Both should be mixed with water.


Good tip - cheap solution if it works


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

JeremyNicholson said:


> Any new suggestions for mold removal on vinyl slidings?


Bleach + water (10-50% solution - depending on severity of mold/mildew).

1. wet siding
2. pump spray bleach solution on siding. (can add a splash of Jomax as a surfactant - a clinging agent and "bleach activator"- if needed). soft scrub brush for stubborn spots. 
let sit 15min.
3. rinse with clean water.

Works every time.
Bleach is effective because it is highly alkaline. It raises the ph to create a hostile environment for mold/mildew (kills it), which is a living organism.


----------



## mattvince (Dec 2, 2021)

No one likes mold at home, in this context, I want to say that when you want to clean your house without any trace of dirt, mold, or stains, then removing mold is the most difficult task. I try to remove it myself but it is not enough but when I contract mold cleanup and remediation to a professional cleaner for service they do that job properly.


----------

